
Is breakfast actually bad for you? - SmkyMt
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/health/breakfast-actually-bad/
======
DrScump
TL;DR:

"In a recent study at Cornell University in New York, David Levitsky and Carly
Pacanowski found that when study participants were given a light breakfast of
350 calories, their calorie intake later on was unchanged. In other words, a
small breakfast didn’t make them eat more later on as has often been believed.
Moreover, when they ate a large breakfast of 600 calories or more, they
reduced their lunch calories by just 144 calories." ...

"There’s also research, detailed in Professor Kealey’s book, that people with
diabetes do better when they skip breakfast and eat a larger lunch and dinner.
"

